# Xiaomi launches cheap action camera



## lintoni (Mar 2, 2015)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-31692908



> Chinese smartphone maker Xiaomi has launched a cheap action camera that costs only 399 yuan (£41).
> 
> The Yi Action Camera shoots video in 1080 high-definition, has a 16 megapixel camera and a wide-angle lens.
> 
> The device can also be used to make time-lapse films and is waterproof to depths of 40m.



More cat pictures coming your way soon... Still, the price is good! More details at the link.


----------



## martti (May 18, 2015)

I just got a Xiomi external battery.
They seem to be very keen about their quality image.
It will be interesting to see how many brand models will disappear.


----------

